# How strict are ampule expiration dates?



## Bolivar (Apr 7, 2015)

I was going through my storage and found a bag of test prop amps (11 amps) with an expiration date of 09/2005. I hate to throw them away if I can get any use out of them, but I have no idea (or don't remember) what happens to ampule contents after an expiration date. Anyone think they might be safe to use? They're 100mg/ml 1 ml amps, so there's not a LOT of stuff to be wasted, but I do love test prop for quick supplementation.


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 7, 2015)

10 years is a long time. I'd cut your losses on this one.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 7, 2015)

I have a 50ml jug of tren a that I've been pulling from for almost 4 years now.  Can't wait till I decide to finish that puppy off lol!  But it still works for me.  10 years in a long time man.  I'd cut your losses like 666 said...


----------



## Bolivar (Apr 7, 2015)

Actually I won't consider it a loss if I toss them, since I had long forgotten about them. I just wondered if there might be danger involved if I injected. I should probably ask a pharmacist directly. Also found some test prop tabs that I know are at least 12 years old, and a bunch of packaged syringes and some 10ml vials that I had made up and didn't label. Should be sust and cyp, since those were just about all I messed with back then. Those are already tossed... Thanks for the quick replies, gents.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 8, 2015)

Bolivar said:


> Actually I won't consider it a loss if I toss them, since I had long forgotten about them. I just wondered if there might be danger involved if I injected. I should probably ask a pharmacist directly. Also found some test prop tabs that I know are at least 12 years old, and a bunch of packaged syringes and some 10ml vials that I had made up and didn't label. Should be sust and cyp, since those were just about all I messed with back then. Those are already tossed... Thanks for the quick replies, gents.


Yeah, best to update your gear bud.


----------



## snake (Apr 8, 2015)

Drop and run would be the smart thing but if they were never opened, leaving little chance of it being contaminated, I bet I would try it. Not that you should, just saying what I would do knowing me.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 8, 2015)

Used it.......


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 8, 2015)

One option is to empty the amps into a big beaker, draw up all the oil into a syringe and filter it with a .22um filter I to sterile vials. Fukk throwing out gear!


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 8, 2015)

The problem is the oil.  It degrades and deteriorates over time.  I don't think I'd want to inject rancid oil, refiltered or not.


----------



## mickems (Apr 8, 2015)

Bolivar said:


> I was going through my storage and found a bag of test prop amps (11 amps) with an expiration date of 09/2005. I hate to throw them away if I can get any use out of them, but I have no idea (or don't remember) what happens to ampule contents after an expiration date. Anyone think they might be safe to use? They're 100mg/ml 1 ml amps, so there's not a LOT of stuff to be wasted, but I do love test prop for quick supplementation.



I will speak only for myself because I can't see losing money (maybe I'm too cheap) but, I personally would at least try it until blood panel says not to.


----------



## Bolivar (Apr 8, 2015)

OK, just spent $15 for 10 minutes of online face time with a pharmacist, and he said after 2 years or so past the expiration date there's a risk of bacterial growth. The question I asked was why the 2-year window, since the stuff was contained in glass. Here's the brief dialogue:




No big deal I guess. I'm using (occasionally, not in a cycle) test-e now and like it, but with me it takes a week to start working, and hangs on for 2-3 weeks. Economical as hell, but not what you need in a hurry.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 9, 2015)

Why are you in a hurry?


----------



## Bolivar (Apr 9, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Why are you in a hurry?



I'm not. Are you?


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 9, 2015)

Bolivar said:


> OK, just spent $15 for 10 minutes of online face time with a pharmacist, and he said after 2 years or so past the expiration date there's a risk of bacterial growth. The question I asked was why the 2-year window, since the stuff was contained in glass. Here's the brief dialogue:
> 
> View attachment 2022
> 
> ...


You said it.


----------

